# Is it safe to use Molex to PCI Express 6 pin converter



## Aom4771 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hell,

I have just ordered a AMD raedon 270x Graphics Card. Now I noticed it requires two 6 pin connector but Coolermaster 450w has just one 6 pin connector. So would it be safe to use two 4 pin molex to 6 pin connector to use with above graphics card. I have very linear setup - 
CPU - Amd phenom 2 560 
RAM - 4x2 = 8 gb ram
HDD - 1 tb Segate

Just above hardware.
So please regarding above issue.
Thanks!


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Hell,
> 
> I have just ordered a AMD raedon 270x Graphics Card. Now I noticed it requires two 6 pin connector but Coolermaster 450w has just one 6 pin connector. So would it be safe to use two 4 pin molex to 6 pin connector to use with above graphics card. I have very linear setup -
> CPU - Amd phenom 2 560
> ...



Yeah, you get those connectors with graphics card too for compatibility purpose.

Just check that your PSU is able to deliver the total wattage for your system.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 23, 2015)

I wouldn't call that exactly safe. I would call it trying to save money


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2015)

How much is AMD raedon 270x Graphics Card when you ordered it?

If it comes for 13.5k then you can go with MSI GTX950 OC which has one six pin PCI Express power connector so no issues with your power supply. Just think over it.OK.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much is AMD raedon 270x Graphics Card when you ordered it?
> 
> If it comes for 13.5k then you can go with MSI GTX950 OC which has one six pin PCI Express power connector so no issues with your power supply. Just think over it.OK.



Even GTX 960 came down to under 10k recently


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2015)

It came down for one particular deal, chances of that happening again is next to none

The min price of GTX 960 is still around 15k


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got my 270x for just 10k in a deal. AlsoI have this coolermaster 450w PSU which i thought is powerful enough to power this 270x. But its just short of a connector.

- - - Updated - - -

950oc is available minimum for 15k online. Not available ij my locality.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder if CPU will be a bottleneck

PSU is borderline risky as 500W is recommended, could have gone for lower power Nvidias or R7 265/370


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought because of a deal. Also as for PSU I have bare essential hardware, nothing extra. So will it be enough?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> I bought because of a deal. Also as for PSU I have bare essential hardware, nothing extra. So will it be enough?



Its better to change your PSU to Antec VP550P @ 4.4k

Link:Antec VP550 550 Watts PSU - Antec : Flipkart.com


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 24, 2015)

Im on a very very strict budget. So as of now I will have to settle with my current PSU. I checked power requirement of 270x on various websites and according to them it can draw most 275w and my other hardware is bare minimum essential only. So I guess I can carry on my current psu.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 24, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Im on a very very strict budget. So as of now I will have to settle with my current PSU. I checked power requirement of 270x on various websites and according to them it can draw most 275w and my other hardware is bare minimum essential only. So I guess I can carry on my current psu.



The wattage is not the problem. It's the quality of the PSU that's the problem.


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 24, 2015)

I thought Coolemaster is a well known reputated brand. Even Digit magazines recommended configuration for Basic Gaming PC recommend above PSU.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 24, 2015)

CM is good for coolers and cases but not for PSUs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> I thought Coolemaster is a well known reputated brand. Even Digit magazines recommended configuration for Basic Gaming PC recommend above PSU.


Cooler Masters PSUs are crap. Better buy Antec if low on budget.


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 24, 2015)

If that PSU is crap than I'm wondering how come it is recommended by digit magazines for Gaming PC rig.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 24, 2015)

Which model is it exactly? Antec and Seasonic provide better PSUs at the same price


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> I have just ordered a AMD raedon 270x Graphics Card. Now I noticed it requires two 6 pin connector but *Coolermaster 450w* has just one 6 pin connector. So would it be safe to use two 4 pin molex to 6 pin connector to use with above graphics card.


Say the exact model of your PSU. CoolerMaster has some good PSUs, but also had some bad ones.

MOLEX to 6-pin PCI-e if fine to run.

For the record, I'm running a HD 6950 on a Corsair CX430v2 with a MOLEX to 6-pin PCI-e converter. Just don't push the limits by overclocking or mining 24x7.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 24, 2015)

Digit probably put it under basic gaming rig with a lower end GPU, check the PSU for the rig with 270x or equivalent .

I'm guessing, Is it Thunder series?


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes. Its coolermaster thunder 450w. What's your say about it.


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2015)

^ no idea about it really!


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Yes. Its coolermaster thunder 450w. What's your say about it.



Here is a review of a Thunder unit



> We must criticize the low material thickness, especially as we have found when you open that many corners are quite sharp.A thin body is not only cheaper, but also affects the shielding effectiveness.Radiated interference can thus act more outwardly.
> 
> At the low-pass filter at the output, among other things, the capacitors WL from Jun Fu and KF of CapXon be used.
> 
> Since the model reached partly less than 80% efficiency even at 230 V, it logically deserves no 80 PLUS award.



Jun Fu caps are of sh*t quality. Any PC having mid-range to high-end GPUs should ideally be using Tier 1 caps from this list.


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 25, 2015)

But there are positive reviews also -*www.hardwaresecrets.com/cooler-master-gx-450-w-power-supply-review
Also one which i have is 85 efficiency PSU.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

GX is a different series! (also not great btw). Ok you thought that the link I posted is of a different 'B' series. Nope. It's the same Thunder series. It's sold in China under the 'B' series name. Low cost PSUs usually have jhol naming schemes. A review from one country should not affect the market of another country.


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 25, 2015)

I bought above psu just recently. So now I cant buy a new one. So how long do you expect can I use it safely after which it will impact other Hardware or itself ??


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

IDK. If you had asked for advice on any decent forum before purchasing the PSU everyone would have told you not to purchase that CM PSU. In fact any CM PSU. The PSU certainly is prone to problems:
Oh! No. Not again. PSU is busted - AnandTech Forums


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> IDK. If you had asked for advice on any decent forum before purchasing the PSU everyone would have told you not to purchase that CM PSU. In fact any CM PSU. The PSU certainly is prone to problems:
> Oh! No. Not again. PSU is busted - AnandTech Forums



All lower end CM PSU's are just crap. If you really want to buy CM PSU then you need to buy 10k PSU range otherwise Seasonic M12II 520w @ 5.9k is best in regards to price to performance ratio.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> *I bought above psu just recently.* So now I cant buy a new one. So how long do you expect can I use it safely after which it will impact other Hardware or itself ??


Return it then. The shop should have a return/refund policy.


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, shop refused to take it back. Now I guess I will have to take my chances with it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Well, shop refused to take it back. Now I guess I will have to take my chances with it.



Should ask the shopkeeper to get you Antec/Seasonic PSU in exchange of CM one. Or you can ask him to replace your components with new ones in future for free if they get damaged due to the PSU.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> All lower end CM PSU's are just crap. If you really want to buy CM PSU then you need to buy 10k PSU range otherwise Seasonic M12II 520w @ 5.9k is best in regards to price to performance ratio.



Why quote me?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Why quote me?



This thread belongs to the OP. Any comments made are subject to OP's interest only not you *chimera201*.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 25, 2015)

Still one thing though. If that PSU is so much crap than even digit crew isn't aware of that ??? Even in the latest issue they have recommended it for Entry Level Gaming PC with a R7 265 Graphics card? ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Still one thing though. If that PSU is so much crap than even digit crew isn't aware of that ??? Even in the latest issue they have recommended it for Entry Level Gaming PC with a R7 265 Graphics card? ???


For entry level gaming now-a-days, 750Ti is bare minimum. Along with Antec VP450P.


----------



## Aom4771 (Oct 1, 2015)

Read that article guys about the Coolermaster PSU.

I think its not that bad after all.

Feature PC: IGN India PC Gaming guide: How long can you go?

Ign India recommending above psu for higher gaming pc and also even digit guys recommend it for basic gaming pcs.


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2015)

yea, the GPU you ordered shall work fine. Just don't get into overclocking business. And from next time, buy a better PSU.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Read that article guys about the Coolermaster PSU.
> 
> I think its not that bad after all.
> 
> ...



lol don't trust them especially Indian reviewers. They just stress test the system once for 30 minutes or so, use it maybe 4 hrs a day under light load. They don't use it for more than 8 hrs a day under load. After 2 or 3 years of usage it will definitely die and during its course it will also damage your other PC components if its voltage regulation is bad.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

The PCIE 6-pin is rated for 72W @12V = 6.24A. This is spread across 3 power lines for 2.08A each. With only 2 of the 3 12V connectors attached even at only 60W those leads are pulling 2.5A a piece

If you want to see the glass half full ... had the Molex side of connector not burnt likely it could have destroyed your graphics card. Honestly whoever made that connector should be sued and if it was included with a GPU whoever included it should be sued too.

Standards exist for a reason.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2016)

Hmmm . interesting theory. But I've ran 9600GT for like 6 years with such an connector and the GPU is still fine though I don't use it anymore now.


----------

